

Cancer Cells Use Fructose to Grow: Don't Blame Us, Says Corn Lobby - trustfundbaby
http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-504763_162-20012601-10391704.html

======
mattmiller
I want to see a study that tracks cancer rates per capita over time. It seems
like if there were enough analytics done on cancer you could look for rate
jumps and use that as a starting point to an investigation.

There is an issue in Carlsbad right now where a bunch of kids have gotten
cancer. It is getting a lot of press and a lot of people are trying to say
that it has something to do with the Carlsbad soil. But that just seems like a
guess.

If there were a lot of raw data out there a researcher could compare Carlsbad
cancer rate with other locations. He could compare soil contamination rates
with other areas too, and if there was a correlation that would be a good
starting place for an investigation. If there were other types of
correlations, maybe there is a better place for an investigation.

The point... I think it would be wise to use some of the Cancer research money
in this way to look for patterns that cause cancer. I find it frustrating that
will all the money behind cancer research, nobody knows what causes cancer.

